# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Fog

## Peter NJ

Been chatting with my SBHONLINE girls on facebook about the fog and here is a cool pic

----------


## elgreaux

very impressionistic...

----------


## stbartshopper

Is there ever fog in SBH as we have never seen it? Probably not as the temps are always warm?

----------

